# okupas



## Calambur

Hola, foristas:

En este hilo he leído:

_'Los okupas ofrecieron resistencia al desalojo'..._ suena mejor _'Los okupas opusieron resistencia al desalojo'. _

Me llama la atención que a nadie le haya llamado la atención (o, al menos, que no hayan hecho hincapié en la forma de escribir la palabra).

¿Consideran que okupa está bien?
¿Por qué sí, o por qué no?
¿Qué se puede argumentar para defender esa grafía, si es que se puede argumentar algo?

_Escucho_ opiniones...

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## luna_mdq

Wikipedia dice: La diferencia entre ocupar y okupar reside en el carácter político de esta última acción, en la que la toma de un edificio abandonado no es sólo un fin sino también un medio para denunciar las dificultades de acceso a una vivienda.

A mi no me parece raro, porque me acuerdo de la serie Okupas y siempre lo asocié con eso.


----------



## jorgema

Palabra inventada en España, otra de sus rarezas (y siempre nos miran a nosotros). Pero creo que en este caso se ha recogido la grafía que usaban justamente los _okupas_, por eso lo de la K, que parece que tiene connotaciones anarquistas (será por eso que los jóvenes que utilizan mensajes de texto también adoran esa letra). Sin K como que ya no sería lo mismo.


----------



## Aviador

No recuerdo haber visto la grafía _o*k*upa_ en Chile, sólo _o*c*upa_.
Quizá los ocupas usen la grafía con ka como una forma de hacer patente su disconformidad con el sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## torrebruno

¿Habláis de esto?:







> _okupa, palabra correcta en español_
> 
> 
> _En algunos países como España, la Argentina y Chile *okupa es la 'persona que se instala en una vivienda deshabitada sin consentimiento del propietario'*, término que surgió escrito de esta manera entre los mismos jóvenes que seguían este modo de vida._
> _Así, podemos leer noticias como «El conseller declara el fin de la impunidad de los okupas» o «Los desalojos de okupas avivan los pelotazos urbanísticos», en los que *esta palabra se escribe con k y en redonda*._
> _Por esta razón, y debido a que *el uso de okupa *y de términos derivados -como okupar, okupación...- *está muy asentado *en los países mencionados más arriba, no es necesario escribirlos en cursiva o entre comillas, y así lo explica la nueva Ortografía de la Real Academia Española._
> _*Fundéu BBVA*_
> _[URL="http://www.fundeu.es/"]www.fundeu.es_
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## Andurriante

torrebruno said:


> ¿Habláis de esto?:



La nueva Ortografía no sé lo que explica, y no lo digo con segundas intenciones, pero en el diccionario online de la RAE, "OKUPA" no figura.

Por otra parte, la palabra en sí misma no es ninguna gran invención, eso seguro. El término es cheli puro. 

Si nos referimos a alguien que tomar posesión o se apodera de un territorio, de un lugar, de un edificio, etc., invadiéndolo o instalándose en él, estamos hablando de un "OCUPANTE".


----------



## Kcris

Aviador said:


> No recuerdo haber visto la grafía _o*k*upa_ en Chile, sólo _o*c*upa_.
> Quizá los ocupas usen la grafía con ka como una forma de hacer patente su disconformidad con el sistema.
> 
> Saludos.


Yo, todo lo contrario.


----------



## Andurriante

jorgema said:


> Palabra inventada en España, otra de sus rarezas (y siempre nos miran a nosotros). Pero creo que en este caso se ha recogido la grafía que usaban justamente los _okupas_, por eso lo de la K, que parece que tiene connotaciones anarquistas (será por eso que los jóvenes que utilizan mensajes de texto también adoran esa letra). Sin K como que ya no sería lo mismo.




En los mensajes de texto se suele escribir con "K" en vez de con "C" por ahorro de esfuerzo. Normalmente, la "k" requiere de sólo dos pulsaciones "jkl" en el teclado, mientras que la "C" -abc- requiere 3 pulsaciones. Si a eso le añadimos la limitación de espacio en el sms, 140-160 caracteres creo que es, entendemos que para escribir una frase con pleno contenido hay que hacerlo de forma fonética más que otra cosa. La falta de conocimiento de los símbolos fonéticos y la falta de dichos símbolos en los teclados hacen el resto.


----------



## clares3

Aviador said:


> Quizá los ocupas usen la grafía con ka como una forma de hacer patente su disconformidad con el sistema.


Creo que esa es la explicación y ratifico que en España es usual escribir okupa y no ocupa, esté o no admitido.


----------



## jorgema

Andurriante said:


> Por otra parte, la palabra en sí misma no es ninguna gran invención, eso seguro. El término es cheli puro.
> 
> Si nos referimos a alguien que tomar posesión o se apodera de un territorio, de un lugar, de un edificio, etc., invadiéndolo o instalándose en él, estamos hablando de un "OCUPANTE".



En el Perú se dice 'invasor' al que ocupa un terreno desocupado que no le pertenece, con la finalidad de vivir en él. No es usual que alguien 'invada' un edificio (habiendo todavía tanto terreno libre) pero creo que en ese caso también usaríamos 'invasor'. Y sí, también 'ocupante', aunque generalmente con algún adjetivo como _ilegal_ o _precario_.

Por cierto, ¿que cosa es 'cheli'?


----------



## Csalrais

*cheli**.*

*1. *m._ Esp._ Jerga con elementos castizos, marginales y contraculturales.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

En este caso con un énfasis especial en lo de contracultural, me parece. Si no me equivoco fueron los mismos miembros del movimiento okupa o como se llamasen en ese momento, los que comenzaron a darse ese nombre, y la relación con la escritura de la palabra anarquía como "anarkía" me parece obvia. Por ejemplo, en una de las imágenes del artículo en wikipedia se observa ocupación como "okupassión" y ellos mismos utilizan este tipo de escritura y denominación para diferenciar simples actividades ilegales de actos, según ellos, con carga política.


----------



## la_machy

Pues mucho gusto, *okupas* es una palabra que no conocía, no la había visto ni oído antes de este hilo.
 En la ciudad de donde soy, hay personas que "invanden" ilegalmente tierras, terrenos o casas deshabitadas, y los llaman "ïnvasores". Incluso, en la periferia de la ciudad, hay colonias (asentamientos) de tierras invadidas que son llamadas "invasiones".
Pero *okupas*, no.
Ahora que no sé si se utilice en algún otro lugar de México.


Saludos


----------



## Calambur

torrebruno said:


> ¿Habláis de esto?:
> *Ver el post # 5.*


*OMG!*
*Hasta ahora, mi manga, que nunca se caracterizó por ser demasiado ancha en lo que a la lengua se refiere, me permitía tolerar -no sin bastante desagrado- la apócope de 'ocupante', como 'ocupa'.*
*Pero lo que leí en el mensaje citado supera por completo mi capacidad de aguante.*

*Les agradezco a todos sus comentarios; y solicito vuestro permiso, pues tengo que ir a vomitar (con perdón).*


----------



## cbrena

clares3 said:


> Creo que esa es la explicación y ratifico que en España es usual escribir okupa y no ocupa, esté o no admitido.



En realidad ni _ocupa_ ni _okupa_ están admitidos. Sólo está admitido _ocupante_, que puede ser legal o ilegal.

Pero en España, sin duda, el _movimiento okupa_, con "K".


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues yo lamento provocar la indisposición de Calambur, pero la palabra me parece bien. En su origen, las casas deshabitadas se okupaban para llamar la atención sobre la falta de viviendas dignas para los jóvenes y las familias humildes, y se solían destinar a fines sociales de diversa índole (locales culturales, centros lúdicos, etc.). Es decir, se okupaban como acto de reivindicación, un movimiento de insumisión civil perfectamente legítimo. Esta connotación es la que expresa esta* k *díscola, de modo que no es lo mismo ocupar que okupar, y todo este significado extra se incluye con el cambio de una sola letra, un prodigio de economía.


----------



## jorgema

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pues yo lamento provocar la indisposición de Calambur, pero la palabra me parece bien. En su origen, las casas deshabitadas se okupaban para llamar la atención sobre la falta de viviendas dignas para los jóvenes y las familias humildes, y se solían destinar a fines sociales de diversa índole (locales culturales, centros lúdicos, etc.). Es decir, se okupaban como acto de reivindicación, un movimiento de insumisión civil perfectamente legítimo. Esta connotación es la que expresa esta* k *díscola, de modo que no es lo mismo ocupar que okupar, y todo este significado extra se incluye con el cambio de una sola letra, un prodigio de economía.



Pero el caso es que estas oCupando un espacio que no te pertenece. Aunque le des la justificación que quieras, el hecho es el mismo. Que ellos, los del movimiento *okupa*, adoptaran ese nombre como bandera e identificación lo puedo aceptar, y hasta nos sirve para identificarlos en su realidad y en su contexto (no creo que podamos utilizar el término para otro tipo de ocupantes ilegales, solo para los españoles de ese movimiento en específico).  
Pero de ahí a que aceptemos también oKupación y oKupar creo que ya es una exageración. Esos términos no dicen nada que ocupación u ocupar no digan.


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> ¿Qué se puede argumentar para defender esa grafía, si es que se puede argumentar algo?


Es que los okupas son medio anarkos.




Lurrezko oinak said:


> Esta connotación es la que expresa esta* k *díscola, de modo que no es lo mismo ocupar que okupar, y todo este significado extra se incluye con el cambio de una sola letra, un prodigio de economía.


Gran verdad.
Estoy de acuerdo con eso, la famosa "k" es todo un símbolo de anarquía, disconformidad y lucha contra el sistema.



Aviador said:


> No recuerdo haber visto la grafía _o*k*upa_ en Chile, sólo _o*c*upa_.



Yo la veo a kada rato.
_


----------



## Realice

Calambur said:


> *la apócope de 'ocupante', como 'ocupa'.*


Desde mi punto de vista, a día de hoy _'okupa' _tiene con _'ocupante'_ la misma relación que _'mod'_ con _'modern'_: en ambos casos, la segunda es la palabra que dio origen al nombre de una subcultura juvenil cuya denominación ya ha adquirido autonomía léxica propia. Aunque ya sé que ni _'okupa'_ ni _'ocupa'_ se reconocen todavía en el DRAE. Da igual. Van a tardar tres días en hacerlo, a juzgar por lo extendido que está el término (al menos en la península). Y a mí no me genera ningún malestar de estómago, más bien me parece un proceso normal: la dinámica social siempre evoluciona más deprisa que la Academia.

Sobre la grafía... además del matiz de significado que apunta Lurrezko, yo escribo _'okupa'_ con _k_ y no con _c_ por los dos mismos motivos que escribo _'mexicano' _con _x_ y no con _j_, o que escribo _'euskaldunes'_ (hablantes de euskera) con _k_ y no con _c_. Primero, porque es con diferencia la grafía más extendida, aunque su alternativa pudiera parecer más 'ortodoxa' en castellano. Segundo, porque es la grafía con la que los aludidos por ese término más se identifican, y la que prefieren. 

La lengua (el léxico, los usos gramaticales, también la ortografía... incluso la tipografía) cumple funciones expresivas e identitarias, es obvio (y, a mi parecer, es estupendo). Así las cosas, optar por la grafía 'ortodoxa' supone también una toma de postura en relación con aquello que se nombra. Creo yo que (al menos en España) escribir _'ocupa' _en lugar de _'okupa'_ es como decir _'vascuence'_ en lugar de _'euskera'_: ese correctísimo y castellanísimo término, que no es el que los aludidos prefieren y emplean, se puede interpretar con facilidad como una manifestación de distanciamiento y, según el caso, incluso de reproche. Sabiendo esto, que cada uno use el que elija usar .


----------



## Calambur

Llevo casi diez horas tomando metoclopramida clorhidrato y ¡no hay caso!
Creo que voy a tener que probar con la versión inyectable.

Y sigo preguntándome: ¿qué hacemos con esto?:


> *Artículo enmendado.*
> *Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*k**.*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *f. Undécima letra del abecedario latino internacional y duodécima del español, que representa un fonema consonántico oclusivo, velar y sordo. Su nombre es _ka._ *ORTOGR. **Se emplea en palabras de origen griego o extranjero. En las demás, su sonido se representa con c antes de a, o, u, y con qu, antes de e, i.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## jorgema

Muy bien, Realice, pero ¿dirías que un okupa ocupa? ¿o que okupa?


----------



## Realice

Calambur said:


> Y sigo preguntándome: ¿qué hacemos con esto?:


¿Esperar a que lo maticen/rectifiquen y encogernos de hombros mientras tanto?


----------



## Csalrais

Solo un par de apuntes: si vale mi opinión y aunque se esté extendiendo, yo no usaría jamás okupar ni okupación. Para mi, su uso se limita a identificar a los integrantes del movimiento o, como mucho, al uso de "okupado" en lo que ellos dan en llamar "centros sociales okupados" por lo fuertemente ligado que está a su actividad, ni más ni menos (por lo menos hasta que la irresistible masa del lenguaje popular me lleve por delante)

Y sobre lo del uso de la k, bueno, hay gente (y enlaces) para todo:

http://entretenimiento.terra.com.pe...832b2b2a6242e210VgnVCM4000009bf154d0RCRD.html


----------



## torrebruno

Realice said:


> Desde mi punto de vista, a día de hoy _'okupa' _tiene con _'ocupante'_ la misma relación que _'mod'_ con _'modern'_: en ambos casos, la segunda es la palabra que dio origen al nombre de una subcultura juvenil cuya denominación ya ha adquirido autonomía léxica propia. Aunque ya sé que ni _'okupa'_ ni _'ocupa'_ se reconocen todavía en el DRAE. Da igual. Van a tardar tres días en hacerlo, a juzgar por lo extendido que está el término (al menos en la península). Y a mí no me genera ningún malestar de estómago, más bien me parece un proceso normal: la dinámica social siempre evoluciona más deprisa que la Academia.
> 
> Sobre la grafía... además del matiz de significado que apunta Lurrezko, yo escribo _'okupa'_ con _k_ y no con _c_ por los dos mismos motivos que escribo _'mexicano' _con _x_ y no con _j_, o que escribo _'euskaldunes'_ (hablantes de euskera) con _k_ y no con _c_. Primero, porque es con diferencia la grafía más extendida, aunque su alternativa pudiera parecer más 'ortodoxa' en castellano. Segundo, porque es la grafía con la que los aludidos por ese término más se identifican, y la que prefieren.
> 
> La lengua (el léxico, los usos gramaticales, también la ortografía... incluso la tipografía) cumple funciones expresivas e identitarias, es obvio (y, a mi parecer, es estupendo). Así las cosas, optar por la grafía 'ortodoxa' supone también una toma de postura en relación con aquello que se nombra. Creo yo que (al menos en España) escribir _'ocupa' _en lugar de _'okupa'_ es como decir _'vascuence'_ en lugar de _'euskera'_: ese correctísimo y castellanísimo término, que no es el que los aludidos prefieren y emplean, se puede interpretar con facilidad como una manifestación de distanciamiento y, según el caso, incluso de reproche. Sabiendo esto, que cada uno use el que elija usar .


 
Plas, plas, plas y muchas plas


----------



## Andurriante

Realice said:


> Desde mi punto de vista, a día de hoy _'okupa' _tiene con _'ocupante'_ la misma relación que _'mod'_ con _'modern'_: en ambos casos, la segunda es la palabra que dio origen al nombre de una subcultura juvenil cuya denominación ya ha adquirido autonomía léxica propia. Aunque ya sé que ni _'okupa'_ ni _'ocupa'_ se reconocen todavía en el DRAE. Da igual. Van a tardar tres días en hacerlo, a juzgar por lo extendido que está el término (al menos en la península). Y a mí no me genera ningún malestar de estómago, más bien me parece un proceso normal: la dinámica social siempre evoluciona más deprisa que la Academia.
> 
> Sobre la grafía... además del matiz de significado que apunta Lurrezko, yo escribo _'okupa'_ con _k_ y no con _c_ por los dos mismos motivos que escribo _'mexicano' _con _x_ y no con _j_, o que escribo _'euskaldunes'_ (hablantes de euskera) con _k_ y no con _c_. Primero, porque es con diferencia la grafía más extendida, aunque su alternativa pudiera parecer más 'ortodoxa' en castellano. Segundo, porque es la grafía con la que los aludidos por ese término más se identifican, y la que prefieren.
> 
> La lengua (el léxico, los usos gramaticales, también la ortografía... incluso la tipografía) cumple funciones expresivas e identitarias, es obvio (y, a mi parecer, es estupendo). Así las cosas, optar por la grafía 'ortodoxa' supone también una toma de postura en relación con aquello que se nombra. Creo yo que (al menos en España) escribir _'ocupa' _en lugar de _'okupa'_ es como decir _'vascuence'_ en lugar de _'euskera'_: ese correctísimo y castellanísimo término, que no es el que los aludidos prefieren y emplean, se puede interpretar con facilidad como una manifestación de distanciamiento y, según el caso, incluso de reproche. Sabiendo esto, que cada uno use el que elija usar .



¡Las cosas que hay que leer! (¡sin acritud! )


Por eso yo esos temas es que ni los toco ni me meto ni me preocupan lo más mínimo. Respeto. Cada uno tiene sus costumbres y el respeto es una guía formidable que ayuda a todo el mundo. Y a nadie tiene que ofender el correcto uso de un idioma salvo, quizás, a aquellas personas de sensibilidad muy delicada.

"Euskera" es otro mal ejemplo, porque sí está recogido en el diccionario como término correcto. 

Y en cambio, "ocupa" u "okupa" no están recogidos ni con "C" ni con "K". Y no seré yo quien me ponga a profetizar sobre lo que vaya a hacer la RAE, pero que llevamos bastante más de 3 días conociendo el término "okupa" es un hecho y que sigue sin figurar también.

A partir de ahí, cada uno que haga el uso del idioma que quiera, ¡sólo faltaba! Pero si se trata de dar una opinión sobre estos usos, en general me parecen inapropiados todos ellos cuando ya existen previamente vocablos en el idioma, aunque a veces no se conozcan... Es lo que tienen los diccionarios, que exigen conocer la palabra para buscar su significado. El día que seamos capaces de inventar listas (eficaces y eficientes) de definiciones que nos conduzcan a los vocablos tal vez acabemos acabemos con este problema...

Mientras tanto, "okupa" es una expresión que se usa, pero que sigue siendo incorrecta. También se usa "pues va ser que no", pero sigue siendo incorrecta. Y se usa "email" y no pocas veces se escribe, pero sigue siendo "correo electrónico". O se usa la "@" para abarcar ambos géneros, y tampoco es correcto. Etc. El que algo se use no garantiza para nada su entrada en el DRAE. Ayuda, ¡qué duda cabe! Pero no es suficiente.

Así que, como uno está en un "language Forums", si me preguntan si es correcto el término "okupa" yo diré que no. Si la pregunta es si me extraña, pues tanto como eso no. ¡La cantidad de cosas que decimos mal y escribimos mal al final del día es inmensa! Pero no por ello deja de estar mal.


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Llevo casi diez horas tomando metoclopramida clorhidrato y ¡no hay caso!
> Creo que voy a tener que probar con la versión inyectable.
> 
> Y sigo preguntándome: ¿qué hacemos con esto?:



Debes haberte quedado en un estado de gran debilidad, porque te veo preocupándote por lo que dice el DRAE... ¡Arriba ese ánimo, mujer!


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Es que los okupas son medio anarkos.
> 
> 
> 
> Gran verdad.
> Estoy de acuerdo con eso, la famosa "k" es todo un símbolo de anarquía, disconformidad y lucha contra el sistema.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo la veo a kada rato.
> _


}

Pero es que eso ya no es cierto (desgraciadamente), *Vampiro.* 
Los anarquistas sabían leer y escribir (lo menos que sabían hacer). Era gente que se quejaba del sistema, pero estaban ahítos de todo lo que éste les había brindado en conocimiento, técnica y ética (sea esta discutida o no). Eran, en definitiva, marginales que por decision propia querían salir del centro. En cambio, los actuales *ocupas, okupas, ocupantes ilegales o invasores*, son marginales que nunca o poco conocieron los beneficios del sistema y están pidiendo a gritos pertenecer a él. 


Saludos.


----------



## Realice

jorgema said:


> Muy bien, Realice, pero ¿dirías que un okupa ocupa? ¿o que okupa?





Csalrais said:


> Solo un par de apuntes: si vale mi opinión y aunque se esté extendiendo, yo no usaría jamás okupar ni okupación. Para mi, su uso se limita a identificar a los integrantes del movimiento o, como mucho, al uso de "okupado" en lo que ellos dan en llamar "centros sociales okupados" por lo fuertemente ligado que está a su actividad, ni más ni menos (por lo menos hasta que la irresistible masa del lenguaje popular me lleve por delante)


Perdona, jorgema, no vi la pregunta. Creo que hago como Csalrais: uso _'okupa'_ para referirme a los integrantes del movimiento, pero empleo la ortografía convencional para los demás términos, que sí están recogidos en el DRAE. Quizá ocasionalmente sí escribiría _'okupar'_ u _'okupación'_ con _k_, por economía que dice Lurrezko, si el contexto no dejara suficientemente claro a qué me refiero y el cambiar la _c_ por la _k_ me ahorrase diez palabras aclaratorias; pero sólo ocasionalmente, no habitualmente.



Andurriante said:


> Y no seré yo quien me ponga a profetizar sobre lo que vaya a hacer la RAE


Pues yo, en mi osadía sin límites, sigo profetizando : cuando el DRAE lo recoja (que lo recogerá), lo hará con ambas opciones ortográficas. Así lo recogen ya el María Moliner y el diccionario de WR (y ambos, por cierto, parecen preferir la grafía con _k_). 



Andurriante said:


> Mientras tanto, "okupa" es una expresión que se usa, pero que sigue siendo incorrecta. [...] Así que, como uno está en un "language Forums", si me preguntan si es correcto el término "okupa" yo diré que no. Si la pregunta es si me extraña, pues tanto como eso no. ¡La cantidad de cosas que decimos mal y escribimos mal al final del día es inmensa! Pero no por ello deja de estar mal.


Yo diría que es un término que se usa, pero que (aún) no está registrado en el DRAE. Vamos... que encuentro una diferencia sustancial entre _'okupa'_ y _'cónyugue' _, y eso le explicaría a quien preguntara.


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Debes haberte quedado en un estado de gran debilidad, porque te veo preocupándote por lo que dice el DRAE... ¡Arriba ese ánimo, mujer!


Pues ¡claro!, estoy deshidratada y he perdido gran cantidad de sales. El cerebro se achicharra en esos casos, y me dio por citar el normativo.

Pero ahora caigo en la cuenta de que hay algo muchísimo peor. Esto:


> Del DUE.
> *k *f. Undécima *letra del alfabeto. Su nombre es «ka». Representa el fonema velar oclusivo sordo y su sonido es idéntico al de la «c» ante «a, o, u». Sólo se escriben con ella su propio nombre, algunas de origen griego o extranjero y, además, ciertas palabras de carácter contracultural, como «okupa» o «bakalao». En muchas de éstas, existen también las formas ortográficas con «c» o «qu».
> 
> *okupa *(de «ocupar»; inf.) n. Persona, generalmente joven, que se instala ilegalmente en una casa deshabitada.


 
*No sabía yo que los anarquistas tuvieran necesidad o costumbre de alterar la representación gráfica de los fonemas para defender su causa.*
*Me parece un completo absurdo, y creo francamente que están mezclando las churras con las merinas.*

Los anarquistas de por aquí (de principios del siglo XX), se entretenían poniendo bombas y "bautizando" con nombres "irrespetuosos" a muchos productos de panadería (unos cuantos de ellos tenían ese oficio), como "sacramentos", "vigilantes", "bolas de fraile", etc., pero que yo sepa escribían según las reglas.

Es famoso el caso de uno de ellos, José González Castillo, que quiso registrar a su hijo con el nombre de Descanso Dominical, y no se lo permitieron. Pero no porque pretendiera que fuera inscripto como Des*K*anso Domini*K*al, sino porque el empleado del Registro entendió que eso no era un nombre propio de persona.
Ante la negativa, terminó inscribiéndolo como *C*atulo (con *C*)... y ya se sabe lo que es la rima fácil. 
El hijo terminó modificando su nombre -no sé si de hecho o de derecho, pero supongo que sólo de hecho- y es el archiconocido y para mí entrañable autor de tangos Cátulo Castillo.

-------

Edito. Realice, nos cruzamos. No había visto que citabas el Moliner. Lo descubrí sola, para mi disgusto.


----------



## Andurriante

Voy a ir aún más lejos. El término "okupa" se acuña para identificar a un grupo de personas determinado al margen de las normas establecidas. Lo que conduce a que se distorsione un vocable existente de forma deliberada para hacerse notar, diferenciarse y reivindicar la ruptura con las normas o las costumbres establecidas. Así pues, "okupa" por su propia naturaleza es incorrecto. La intencionalidad de quien acuña el término es, justamente, que lo sea.

Sería un sinsentido (lo diga el diccionario que lo diga) que fuera correcto, y además...  pondría a los suscriptores de tal forma de vida en un aprieto: La necesidad de inventarse un nuevo vocablo. ¿Tal vez empezarían a llamarse "ocupantes"? 

Por coherencia intelectual, "okupa" es un término que nunca debería ser considerado correcto.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peón said:


> }
> 
> Pero es que eso ya no es cierto (desgraciadamente), *Vampiro.*
> Los anarquistas sabían leer y escribir (lo menos que sabían hacer). Era gente que se quejaba del sistema, pero estaban ahítos de todo lo que éste les había brindado en conocimiento, técnica y ética (sea esta discutida o no). Eran, en definitiva, marginales que por decision propia querían salir del centro. En cambio, los actuales *ocupas, okupas, ocupantes ilegales o invasores*, son marginales que nunca o poco conocieron los beneficios del sistema y están pidiendo a gritos pertenecer a él.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Los anarquistas sabían leer, escribir, y bastantes cosas más, desde luego. Toda mi familia paterna era de tradición anarquista, y no eran cuatro analfabetos violentos, créeme: eran gente idealista a los que sólo se tildaba de marginales desde un pensamiento profundamente reaccionario. Sobre la legitimidad del movimiento anarquista habría mucho que discutir, no creo que sea ésta la tribuna adecuada.
Concuerdo en que hoy en día se llama* okupa* a cualquiera que ocupe una propiedad privada, sea por reivindicación o por pura necesidad. De modo que se usa impropiamente una palabra incorrecta. En fin, tendremos que evitarla.


----------



## Kcris

Realice said:


> cuando el DRAE lo recoja (que lo recogerá), lo hará con ambas opciones ortográficas.


Ya sabemos que para estas cosas la DRAE es como el Vaticano. Así que a esperar sentaditos.


----------



## esporádica

El okupa es un transgresor cuya acción se define por la no aceptación de la norma establecida. De la misma manera transgrede la grafía, y evidentemente no puede figurar en el DRAE pues de ser así se encontraría otro término para designarlo.
La okupación se trata de un movimiento cultural, social y político.
Por supuesto, el okupa, okupa: y sin decir más palabras, el que entiende en qué consiste este movimiento sabrá a que se refiere. En este aspecto, ocupar y okupar son radicalmente diferentes.
Te lo dice una, que ha sido okupa algunos años.


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> }
> Pero es que eso ya no es cierto (desgraciadamente), *Vampiro.*
> Los anarquistas sabían leer y escribir (lo menos que sabían hacer). Era gente que se quejaba del sistema, pero estaban ahítos de todo lo que éste les había brindado en conocimiento, técnica y ética (sea esta discutida o no). Eran, en definitiva, marginales que por decision propia querían salir del centro. En cambio, los actuales *ocupas, okupas, ocupantes ilegales o invasores*, son marginales que nunca o poco conocieron los beneficios del sistema y están pidiendo a gritos pertenecer a él.


Que conste en actas que yo no dije "anarquistas", qué más quisieran, a la mayoría no le da el cerebro para eso.
Dije "anarkos", que no es lo mismo, ni parecido, ni similar, pero así se autodefinen muchos de ellos.
Es algo como lo que pasa con los grupos neo nazis, grupos de descerebrados que en su puta vida han agarrado un libro de historia y por ende no tienen la más mínima idea de lo que ser nazi realmente significa.
Si "okupa" es correcto o no, creo que gramaticalmente no, pero en el contexto histórico en que aparece, el término me parece perfectamente válido.
Amén.  Ahora agarro mi telecaster y le doy una sacudida que ni te cuento.
Hasta mañana.
_


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Los anarquistas sabían leer, escribir, y bastantes cosas más, desde luego. Toda mi familia paterna era de tradición anarquista, y no eran cuatro analfabetos violentos, créeme: eran gente idealista a los que sólo se tildaba de marginales desde un pensamiento profundamente reaccionario.



Justamente es lo que pienso y lo que dije con otras palabras *Lurrezko.* Cuando digo "marginales" me refiero a que era gente que por decisión  propia decide salir del sistema al que pertenecían y atacarlo desde afuera (no hay toma de posición en esa descripción). Era otra gente y otro mundo. Por eso equiparar a los actuales ocupas/okupas con los anarquistas me parece un exceso de optimismo.

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Peón said:


> Justamente es lo que pienso y lo que dije con otras palabras *Lurrezko.* Cuando digo "marginales" me refiero a que era gente que por decisión  propia decide salir del sistema al que pertenecían y atacarlo desde afuera (no hay toma de posición en esa descripción). Era otra gente y otro mundo. Por eso equiparar a los actuales ocupas/okupas con los anarquistas me parece un exceso de optimismo.
> 
> Saludos



Tienes razón, Peón. Me alegra estar de acuerdo. Te envío un saludo.


----------



## Fondero

Creo que si alguien se pone "rebelde" y escribe *ocupa*, con *c*, va a tener que perder tiempo explicando a qué se refiere o por qué escribió de una manera distinta a la que se usa normalmente. Quien lea eso va a considerar escribir *ocupa* en vez de *okupa* como un error, por dolorosa que les parezca la paradoja.
Por otro lado, creo que se está confundiendo "correcto" con "perteneciente a la norma". Y *okupa*, según vemos en la nueva _Ortografía_ académica y en las recomendaciones de la Fundéu (puedo garantizar que estará además en la edición 2013 del DRAE), ya pertenece a la norma, por su frecuencia de uso y por su precisión semántica (que no me digan que *okupar* es lo mismo que *ocupar* ni que *okupa* es lo mismo que *ocupante*); vendría a ser algo como un "neologismo ortográfico necesario".


----------



## rocioteag

A ver... y porque hemos de vivir todos con una definición que no nos atañe???? tan solo como comentario.

Es decir, los okupas se usan en la península, pero de este lado y al norte... que me corrijan mis compas... pero es la primera vez que veo y leo el término que es materia de este hilo (que iba a utilizar ocupa y me han sembrado la duda de la corrección del mismo ).

Por estas latitutes, los jovenes, los viejos, los niños, familias enteras pueden utilizar terrenos, casa, edificiones, baldios, desocupados. No es rebelión mi anarquía... sencillamente el deseo de tener un lugar donde vivir...y lo obtienen... de una u otra manera....


----------



## Colchonero

rocioteag said:


> A ver... y porque hemos de vivir todos con una definición que no nos atañe???? tan solo como comentario.
> 
> Es decir, los okupas se usan en la península, pero de este lado y al norte... que me corrijan mis compas... pero es la primera vez que veo y leo el término que es materia de este hilo (que iba a utilizar ocupa y me han sembrado la duda de la corrección del mismo ).
> 
> Por estas latitutes, los jovenes, los viejos, los niños, familias enteras pueden utilizar terrenos, casa, edificiones, baldios, desocupados. No es rebelión mi anarquía... sencillamente el deseo de tener un lugar donde vivir...y lo obtienen... de una u otra manera....


 
En Europa tiene un sentido más político. El objetivo es el mismo (un lugar donde vivir) pero con una carga política muy marcada. Los _okupas_ en España, los _squatter_ en Inglaterra...


----------



## Vampiro

rocioteag said:


> A ver... y porque hemos de vivir todos con una definición que no nos atañe???? tan solo como comentario.


Porque "okupa", ya se ha dicho, tiene un significado concreto, más allá de la correción idiomática.
Es el nombre con que se ha bautizado a un grupo humano con determinadas características, y ese nombre podría haber sido cualquier cosa, hasta una sigla, y sería igual de válido.
Que se use sólo en España o en unos pocos países no tiene nada que ver en el asunto.
_


----------



## rocioteag

Vampiro said:


> Porque "okupa", ya se ha dicho, tiene un significado concreto, más allá de la correción idiomática.
> Es el nombre con que se ha bautizado a un grupo humano con determinadas características, y ese nombre podría haber sido cualquier cosa, hasta una sigla, y sería igual de válido.
> Que se use sólo en España o en unos pocos países no tiene nada que ver en el asunto.
> _


 

Vampiro... y entonces las denominaciones de las "tribus urbanas" como tales tambien debieran ser consideradas como correctas??? pues ciertamente encajan en tu descripción de un grupo humano con determinadas características....

Busque darketo... así se utiliza en Mexico... ni el maria moliner ni la Drae lo recogen... y creo que se conoce mas allá de de México...

El punto es, por un lado, que no estoy de acuerdo con que todos debamos de convivir con lo mismo.. cuando se llama diferente... que no todas las denominaciones de grupos humanos con determinadas características han sido recogidas en los diccionarios de la lengua española (aún) por lo tanto, la denominación a si mismos por una grafía no lo hace correcto para ser recogido por un diccionario...y menos cuando como precisa colchonero... tienen nombres distintos en distintos paises...

Para mi, como parte de un diccionario de sociología, psicología, antropología y demás ... pasa, estoy de acuerdo y hasta lo aplaudo... pero de ahí al DRAE.......


----------



## Vampiro

rocioteag said:


> Vampiro... y entonces las denominaciones de las "tribus urbanas" como tales tambien debieran ser consideradas como correctas??? pues ciertamente encajan en tu descripción de un grupo humano con determinadas características...


Todas me parecen válidas, por supuesto. Algunas quedarán relegadas a un entorno reducido y muy localizado, otras como la que nos ocupa (y no “okupa”) en este hilo trascenderán las fronteras y se masificarán, todo dependerá de la importancia que alcance el movimiento.
“Nazi” probablemente muy poco significaba en sus inicios, hoy no hay nadie que no sepa al menos remotamente de qué se trata, lo mismo con “hippie” y otros tantos ejemplos.
Que no se malentienda, yo no estoy defendiendo la inclusión en ningún diccionario, a mi eso me tiene sin cuidado. Mi comentario apunta a aquellos que se horrorizan por la incorreción gramatical del término. Mi punto es que no hay que mirarlo como una palabra mal escrita, sino como el nombre de un grupo social determinado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## clares3

Vampiro said:


> ...no estoy defendiendo la inclusión en ningún diccionario, a mi eso me tiene sin cuidado. (...) Mi punto es que no hay que mirarlo como una palabra mal escrita, sino como el nombre de un grupo social determinado.


Esa es también mi perspectiva. El término correcto en español de este lado sería "usurpador" pero el término que ha cuajado en la población es okupa. A una amiga, gran profesional, mayor de 40 que aún vive con sus padres (chica lista) su padre, un eminente médico, le dice "tú eres una okupa". Y aunque no lo escribe, ambos sabemos que lo piensa con ka.
Poned en el buscador "España okupa" y ya veréis los resultados.
¿Qué podemos hacer desde las ideas contra los hechos?


----------



## Jonno

Vengo de este hilo cerrado para confirmar que las palabras "okupa" y "okupar" ya están en el diccionario DLE, como se vaticinó en 2011 

Y añado que estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijeron hace cinco años clares3, Vampiro y Realice (si no me dejo ninguno )


----------

